# Edit feature is messed up



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I can only edit one letter at a time. My keyboard drops off every time I delete one character.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

Move the keyboard away from the edge of your desk.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Same issue.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Fat lot of good starting a thread in "technical difficulties" does. What a joke. I will add I'm on my phone when this happens.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Trident said:


> Move the keyboard away from the edge of your desk.


*slow golf clap


----------



## EveningThoughts (Jul 12, 2018)

Same here, and I'm also using my phone to write.

It will not allow more than one back space delete at a time. 
The same with the return key

I have to tap back on the screen where I want to write, in order for the phone keyboard to reappear.

So editing has become a laborious pain.

But there are the rare occasions or words where I can reverse back, deleting them as I go. I just can't work out why though?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I have this same problem at times.

The tech staff will need to take a look at this.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I noticed this on my Android phone. It might be an Android issue?

What phones do you use?


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Android.


----------



## EveningThoughts (Jul 12, 2018)

Yes I'm Android.
And the editing is still not working on this site.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

EveningThoughts said:


> And the editing is still not working on this site.


I've been told it has been reported to those that can do something about it.


----------

